# Gettin' Fatty in Shape!



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello all! I'm on a mission to get in shape. I'm 26 years old and have never worked out or played sports in my life. I avoided it at all costs, even in school. Hello, anyone else ever fail PE?? Ugh.

So here I am, up to a size 12! I'm about 5'6, 145lbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bleh! It's not really the weight that bothers me, it's the jiggle! I don't want to lose that much weight, maybe 15-20lbs, my main concern it getting toned. I'd be perfectly happy being a size 8!
And I loooooove food, so any kind of diet restrictions is not good for me! I mean, I am going to eat better (less sweets, red meat, carbs and smaller portions) but I'm not cutting anything out entirely....I can't!!!

I've never been one of those really skinny girls. Even in middle school I was a size 5-7 and in Highschool size 8-10. I'm honestly not doing this soley to lose weight. I just want to be fit and healthy. My heart races just from walking up one flight of stairs. 10 minutes on the treadmill is like death squared!!! But, I'm not getting any younger and I don't want to get any bigger. My Mom's family is Italian, big boned round women! So I know what's in store for me if I don't start doing something about it now.

I just moved into a new place that has a gym. My problem has always been motivation. It's not really the excercise I hate, I just can't get myself up off the couch to do it. I've always needed a partner but they always flaked out for one reason or another.
However, my best friend is a health freak. She works out almost 6 times a week and boxes. She lives close to me now that I've moved. So, she's signed up to be my very own personal trainer! We're going to work out three times a week (Mon, Wed & Fri) and maybe a weekend day. She canceled her Gym membership so she has no where else to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What an awesome friend!
We had our first session Wednesday and I'm looking forward to tonight! I will keep you posted with my progress!!


----------



## user3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_Hello all! I'm on a mission to get in shape. I'm 26 years old and have never worked out or played sports in my life. I avoided it at all costs, even in school. Hello, anyone else ever fail PE?? Ugh._

 

LMAO! OMG me and 2 of my friends almost failed PE because while we were ok with dressing down but we didn't want to do the work. Hello! We had just spent an Hour and 1/2 on our hair and makeup! As if?! LOL
Since you get credit for dressing and we do do things like tennis (that was a joke) we managed to pass. However, I did have a friend who failed. She didn't like to dress down and refused. Oddly enough she was the slim one.

I've always been one of those total hourglass gals. Small pudge in the tummy so I totally know where you are coming from.

Best of luck my dear and the working out and it sounds like you have the perfect trainer! She will ride your ass good! LOL


----------



## Shawna (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey, I failed PE too!  Congrats on just getting started.  After I had my son I decided to join Curves and I actually like working out for once in my life.   I lost 40 lbs.  Once you start going, you will actually enjoy it.  Especially when you see results.  And just for some motivation, I am 5'6, 135lbs and I wear a size 2 or 4 so you really don't have far to go.  Keep us posted.  If the biggest junk food lover can lose weight, anyone can do it.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Hey, I failed PE too!  Congrats on just getting started.  After I had my son I decided to join Curves and I actually like working out for once in my life.   I lost 40 lbs.  Once you start going, you will actually enjoy it.  Especially when you see results.  And just for some motivation, I am 5'6, 135lbs and I wear a size 2 or 4 so you really don't have far to go.  Keep us posted.  If the biggest junk food lover can lose weight, anyone can do it._

 
Wow, I can't believe that! When I was 135lbs I was a size 10!!! Maybe it's our body shape. I'm very hourglass...right now my measurements are
34-30-36 (about) Yeah, my waist is crazy small, but I've got BIG hips!!

Thanks girls, I know I'll get so much encouragement from you all!!!


----------



## User34 (Feb 17, 2006)

aww that's a very good friend u have. I need to lose weight and get a healthier lifestyle. I am like you...I love to eat so I am not cutting anything OUT but trying less of it.
I had my second child almost 2 years ago but I have not lost all the weight. I'm 5'4 about 150. I was NEVER this big with my first child I was back in my size 5 by the time she was a year old. Now I feel so gross. I walk down the block and i'm huffin and puffin. =/
Well I suppose I should start somtime to lose and tone huh.
I wish u the best  =) and keep us posted !


----------



## Shawna (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_Wow, I can't believe that! When I was 135lbs I was a size 10!!! Maybe it's our body shape. I'm very hourglass...right now my measurements are
34-30-36 (about) Yeah, my waist is crazy small, but I've got BIG hips!!

Thanks girls, I know I'll get so much encouragement from you all!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sigh, I wish I was hourglass shaped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I'm built like a boy with boobs.  No butt, no hips, no waist, just big boobs.  Nothing fits, everything falls right off because I don't have hips.  Sucks.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 17, 2006)

I guess I was the opposite. I was very athletic when I was younger. I ran track and did gymnastics. After my first two kids I snapped back pretty quickly. Now, after the third. I'm finding it extra harder to keep it off. I lost weight about 8 months ago, and now it came back. It's hard to fit in workouts, between chasing kids and cleaning and cooking. I am only 4'11 and over 130lbs. which is terrible. I used to wear a 5/6 and now am 7/8. Which for my height is bad. I only want to lose 15lbs. and then I think I'll be comfy. My bf loves sweets, and they are always around. ANd I love them too. I have good will power. I just need some motivation and support. We started riding bikes yesterday, so I hope that helps. I wanna get rid of this gut and tone up my legs. LOL And be back in my 5/6's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm to short to be getting over 150lbs.


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Sigh, I wish I was hourglass shaped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I'm built like a boy with boobs.  No butt, no hips, no waist, just big boobs.  Nothing fits, everything falls right off because I don't have hips.  Sucks._

 

Girl..  Imagine being built like a boy withOUT big boobs- thats GOTTA be worse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol


----------



## Shawna (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_Girl..  Imagine being built like a boy withOUT big boobs- thats GOTTA be worse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol_

 





   You got me there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll never complain about that again.  Do we have a smilie for laughing so hard tears are running down my face?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 21, 2006)

So, last night we had our third work out session. We do cardio, push-ups and situps everytime and alternate nights for Legs (Mondays), Arms (Wednesdays), Chest (fridays). When we first started I couldn't do one full push-up...now, I can do sets of three! Of course they are the girle ones, but it's crazy to see how fast you improve when you stick with it! I didn't weigh myself before starting this, but a few months ago when I weighed myself I was around 148lbs. I'm not even going to bother weighing myself for about a month, I don't want to get discouraged. I still have problems with Cardio, that's my biggest difficulty. I've just been riding the exercise bike b/c all my little gym has is a stair stepper, a bike, and a running machine. No treadmill!! However, we do walk to the gym and it's like a 5 minute walk each way so that's helps a little.


----------



## user3 (Feb 21, 2006)

Great job! Hey don't knock  those "girlie" pushups they can be hard too!

I like riding the bike but I must say I'd like to have treadmill at home too. 

If you get bored with the bike change it up and do different paces. I have shee that I will scan it to show you what I mean.


Ok here you go. It's too big to put on the forum but here is the link.

Click on it to make it bigger and readable.
Bike Workout


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 27, 2006)

Friday was a great workout. I really pushed myself. I felt it in my tricepts and chest on Saturday. I kinda liked the feeling, like it was sore but I'm getting stronger. It was hard to do pushups again, but it's b/c we worked arms and chest on friday. I still have a hard time with cardio...but i'm going to push through it. I don't think i've lost weight yet b/c I still eat the same, but I feel better and that is really what matters most to me


----------



## user3 (Mar 1, 2006)

Awesome sexy lady!
Keep up those workouts! Soon you'll see weight difference but you are right feeling good is very important!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 2, 2006)

Way good job!! For me the hardest part of working out is just starting. Getting out the door, once I'm out it's "easy". ^_^ You sound like you got a good mentality about why you are working out and I totally wish you the best with the cardio!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznsmurfy* 
_Way good job!! For me the hardest part of working out is just starting. Getting out the door, once I'm out it's "easy". ^_^ You sound like you got a good mentality about why you are working out and I totally wish you the best with the cardio!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh honey, I'm the same way. If I didn't have a friend who was so into working out and on my ass about going I'd be sitting on the couch! I agree, once you get out the door, it's not so bad. But man, just getting out the door, motivating yourself to put on them damn sneakers and go...that's the hardest part. I still don't work out on our off days. I hope one day I will be able to! I hope, I hope, I hope! 
((prays))

I do notice a difference and it's awesome. I feel a little slimmer, my clothes are a teeny bit loose so I know it's slowly working and I'm so dang happy!

Yeah, the cardio is a killer! It's the hardest thing for me, but I'm doing it, even if it's only 15 minutes a day. I'll get up to 30!

Thanks for the support from you and everyone, it really makes me feel good!


----------



## user4 (Mar 14, 2006)

so how's the work out going girl??


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_so how's the work out going girl??_

 
Thanks for asking! It's been good. My friend and I were off for a week because we both got the flu. Bleh. But we started up again Friday despite still feeling a little crappy. Man, after having that week off it almost felt like I was starting from scratch. But I got back into it yesterday. I did 15 minutes on the jogging machine! I was so freakin' proud! I usually can only job for like 2 minutes then need to walk but I did 15 minutes of jogging! So I know my cardio is building. It feels really good too. I've been sleeping better and am still eating good. I've cut out alot of junk food and also have been eating smaller portions.
I still don't really see to much difference but I feel better and that's really what matters. I need to start stepping up my game. Since it's getting warmer we are also going to start incorporating swimming into our routine.

Thanks for asking girl. How's weight watchers going?


----------



## user4 (Mar 14, 2006)

good lost like 4 lbs my first week... whoot!!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 20, 2006)

So, I still haven't weighed myself, however a few ladies I work with say I've lost weight. So that's awesome! I hate scales, I try to avoid them so I don't get discouraged! But, my lucky jeans that are usually pretty snug, are fitting slightly loose, so that's awesome. Not awesome that I'm going to have to get rid of my favorite jeans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well, good reason for a shopping spree (in a few weeks). I'm not investing in anything good until I'm @ my ideal weight!!
xoxo


----------



## user3 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am with you on the whole scales thing.
I just go by out my clothes fit!
YAY a shopping spree! Gotta love that!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 11, 2006)

So I finally weighed myself this weekend, and I was around 142lbs. Not bad considering I've been slacking a little in the work out department. But I'm still eating good, probably the best I've ever eaten in my life. I'm still hopeful and getting to like working out little by little. I still have a hard time going if my friend isn't around but I hope in a couple more months that will change. I got a work out DVD and watched it last night.
Boy, I am so uncoordinated! I mean, I couldn't follow the simplest moves!! But, I still jumped around like a moron for 25 minutes so at least I technically did cardio! I'll give the DVD another shot before I banish it to the trash!!
Overall I'm still working out 2-3 times a week. I really need to do it more then that though...


----------



## Shawna (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, you are down three pounds and that counts for something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Keep up the workouts and you'll lose weight and gain muscle.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 15, 2006)

Keep going! Go easy on yourself - a little at a time. The important thing right now is that you're out there doing it!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 17, 2006)

I lost another three pounds!!! So I'm down to 139!!! I'm so happy! My parents got me an ipod nano (for my belated bday) so I went to the gym last night all by myself and jammed out to the Black Eyed Peas!! I did 20 minutes on the elliptical machine and then worked my tricepts!! Yay!

Thanks for all the support ladies!


----------



## Wattage (Apr 17, 2006)

Awesome!! I got an ipod last year and wow - it sure helps with motivation to get to the gym!! I am so glad to hear that!! Congrats on the 3 lbs - what a success!!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2006)

i haven't done PE in YEARS! i hear you on the wanting some tone but lacking motivation, too! but i'm glad you're going for it, you get what you want girl! and three pounds already? fab-u-loss!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks girls for all the support! You're really helping me stay motivated and keeping this journal is really keeping me on track! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't weighed myself this week so I'm unsure If I've lost any weight but I have increased my time on the elliptical machine to 25 minutes!! Man, that's absolutely amazing for me!! I used to not be able to walk for 10 minutes now I can jog for 25 minutes. It's such an awesome feeling what a little push will do.
Tonight, we swim! We've incorporated swimming into our routine every friday. Last week we did about 20 minutes so tonight we should do the same if not a little more!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 27, 2006)

So, I weighed myself last friday and the publix scale said I was back to 145?? I don't get it. But oh well. I've still been working out, pretty much four times a week instead of three. I've gone the past two nights w/o my buddy and just jammed out to my ipod!! We'll be getting our internet hooked up Saturday so I'll be able to finally download a whole buncha stuff from iTunes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!! I need some new tunes on the rotation. I'm up to around 23 minutes on the elliptical machine and have increased my weights as well between 5-10lbs. depending on the exercise.
I'm hoping to be in better shape by May 20th for my friend's wedding in Atlanta. I haven't gone shopping yet b/c I'm hoping to slim down a little more in the next couple weeks. So the second week in May I'll hit the stores.
Maybe I'll weight myself this weekend...


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 27, 2006)

i feel you on the whole weight fluctuation thing. it gets confusing, oh and i'm definitely holding off on shopping too! lol. good luck with the workouts hon.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 28, 2006)

Lol! I failed PE too! But hey, it's not like I needed it, I was and am 5'10 120lbs. Anyhoo, good luck with the diet! You can do it!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_So, I weighed myself last friday and the publix scale said I was back to 145?? I don't get it. But oh well. I've still been working out, pretty much four times a week instead of three. I've gone the past two nights w/o my buddy and just jammed out to my ipod!! We'll be getting our internet hooked up Saturday so I'll be able to finally download a whole buncha stuff from iTunes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!! I need some new tunes on the rotation. I'm up to around 23 minutes on the elliptical machine and have increased my weights as well between 5-10lbs. depending on the exercise.
I'm hoping to be in better shape by May 20th for my friend's wedding in Atlanta. I haven't gone shopping yet b/c I'm hoping to slim down a little more in the next couple weeks. So the second week in May I'll hit the stores.
Maybe I'll weight myself this weekend..._

 
Good work!  Sounds like you are really working hard and improving!  Don't be upset about the scale.  You did say that your jeans are fitting better and remember that muscle weighs more than fat.   AND, you went to the gym a couple of times without your buddy.  That is a great accomplishment, as well.

As far as the scale: I always use the same scale, in the morning, sans the clothes.  That way you get a true, consistent value.  If you use diff scales (i.e. one at the gym, then one at home), you could easily get a weight fluxuation of 5 lbs.  This also applies to when you weigh yourself.  You will weigh more at the end of the day. 

Well done!  Keep kickin' ass!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 4, 2006)

Thanks girls for all the support!!!

I was at the gym last night and spoke with a woman who I've seen in the gym a few times. We got to talking (b/c I know she runs for 1.5 hours on the elliptical machine) and she said that she used to be a model in Nigeria (she has the accent too!) and used to be a size 00. But she just had a baby and went up to a size 9 b/c she no longer models and likes the curves she has from having more meat on her bones. Well, she said that she wanted to slim down a little more from being a 9. She walks rapidly on her home treadmill for 2 hours, then comes to the gym and does 1.5 hours on the elliptical!! can you freakin believe it! but she said in 3 months time she's gone from a size 9/10 to a 4!!! So, she was my inspiration last night. I am going to really push myself on the elliptical machine more. I'm up to 26 minutes but I'm going to increase my time more each workout session. Of course, I'll never be as crazy as her, I just don't have time to spend 3+ hours in the gym everyday, nor would I want to if I did have the time!! but she definetly got me motivated.

I am feeling slimmer. I still don't think I've lost much weight, but I look and feel trimmer and more toned. So that's a plus. I don't really care about the weight. I could stay a 10 as long as I'm toned and I'd be 100% happy!

Okay, enough rambling. Thanks for reading!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 4, 2006)

One of the interesting side effects of losing sizes is that when you go shopping you're not going to think you're a couple of sizes larger. I recently celebrated fifteen lbs being taken off and went and bought two new pair of jeans.
I even tried them ON.
Wore both of them out on the same weekend.
The first pair I wore on Friday and by the end of the night they literally were falling off of me, and the second pair I wore Saturday night and had pretty much the same thing going on! 
It's amazing how losing weight is so hard for our minds to accept. :/
Looking and feeling trimmer and healthier is a reward unto itself!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 15, 2006)

So, it's been a while since I posted. My life has been hectic lately so working out has been pushed to the back burner the past week or so. I also got a second job so that's taking up some of my free time. I feel disgusting! Ugh, I really hate not being able to work out as much. It's become like an addiction. I feel so good after I work out. I have a wedding to go to this weekend in Atlanta and then I'll be in Ft. Laud for my little sis' graduation so I know another week's gonna go by where I can't work out. Hopefully I can fit a work out in Wed. and Thurs. before I go outta town. I work tonight until 9pm and then tomorrow I have a hair appt. so these two days are off. I seriously feel like quitting my second job b/c it's interfearing w/ my workout time!!!!! but, i just got the job so I can't quit. and I want (not need) the extra cash!
oh well. i'll have to figure out a new workout schedule.


----------



## Wattage (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_So, it's been a while since I posted. My life has been hectic lately so working out has been pushed to the back burner the past week or so. I also got a second job so that's taking up some of my free time. I feel disgusting! Ugh, I really hate not being able to work out as much. It's become like an addiction. I feel so good after I work out. I have a wedding to go to this weekend in Atlanta and then I'll be in Ft. Laud for my little sis' graduation so I know another week's gonna go by where I can't work out. Hopefully I can fit a work out in Wed. and Thurs. before I go outta town. I work tonight until 9pm and then tomorrow I have a hair appt. so these two days are off. I seriously feel like quitting my second job b/c it's interfearing w/ my workout time!!!!! but, i just got the job so I can't quit. and I want (not need) the extra cash!
oh well. i'll have to figure out a new workout schedule._

 
Jen... Lemme know if there is anything I can do to help re: scheduling. You helped me so much today (I called 8 stores this morning to get the CD brush) so I owe you one


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Jen... Lemme know if there is anything I can do to help re: scheduling. You helped me so much today (I called 8 stores this morning to get the CD brush) so I owe you one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks sweetie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be okay, it's just a matter of finding time this week. I feel bad since it's been since Thursday since I've worked out and I know I won't be able to get to the gym until Wednesday so I'm just feeling kinda bloated, fat and gross right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really wanted to get in as many workouts as possible before my friends wedding this weekend, but with this second job it's just been impossible. At least the hotel we are staying at has a gym so I will be using that while I'm there!!!
Thanks for the continued support!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 24, 2006)

Okay, so it's still been a while since I've worked out b/c of my traveling and work schedule. I got one work out in before the wedding on the 20th and I F*cked my SH1t up! This old man was at the gym doing some ab exercises and got me to give them a try. Well, i screwed by back up for like three days after that. I didn't even feel soar in my abs for like 2 days b/c my back hurt so bad. But then when my abs did feel soar, boy were they soar for like three days!!! Needless to say, I know where I went wrong in doing the ab exercises, so I will be doing them again, but I won't mess up my back this time!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But, my family hasn't really seen me since Xmas and they were all going on and on about how great I look. So that was a definite plus! 
I can't wait to get back to a normal routine of working out and so on...





Thanks for readin!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 24, 2006)

i know, two posts in one day, but after this comment i just had to. i saw my grandpa again before i heading back to tampa and we were talking about working out, b/c he started in January and i told him i was too. so today, the convo went like this:

G- are you working out?
m- yes, about three times a week.
G- oh well, i didn't want to say anything to you about it yesterday when everyone was around but, you're getting a little big in the butt area, i don't like that...

I mean, wow, what a way to keep up my motivation. i didn't really let it get to me b/c the people who see me all the time all comment on how good i look...but jeez. i mean, it's not like he's really one to talk. he's got some skinny ass arms, but he's still got a huge belly!!

ugh, whatever.

i'm glad i have you girls!!!


----------



## Wattage (May 25, 2006)

LOL!! Grandpa! It's so funny because I find most grandparents are eternally trying to shovel food down their kids' throats!

Either way, better your arse than your belly - much better for your health!

I have seen the progress you have made over the past few months and you look awesome! Those wedding photos were great confirmation. Haha - be careful with the funky exercises though!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 27, 2006)

Haha thats so cute of your grandpa! Eh, a shapely butt is fabulous =) Keep us posted


----------



## giz2000 (May 28, 2006)

Don't get so down on yourself for missing workouts...just start all over again!  Easier said than done, but better than doing nothing at all!

Don't worry about what the scale says...go by how your clothes fit.  I haven't weighed myself in about 3 years (seriously), so I really have no idea how much I weigh.  I just measure by my clothes (which, depending on who makes them, can range from a size 8 to a 12)...I have always been a sports nut, and I carry a lot of muscle on my 5'2 frame.  I weigh a lot more than it appears, because of the muscle, but I love it when my quads (the muscles in front of your thighs) stick out!

Your grandpa is cute...like Wattage said, better your butt than your belly!  Then again, there's nothing wrong with having some booty!  Everything fits better!


----------



## Wattage (May 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_Don't worry about what the scale says...go by how your clothes fit.  I haven't weighed myself in about 3 years (seriously), so I really have no idea how much I weigh._

 
I could not agree more. You all know what a fitness nut I am and guess what: I have NEVER owned a scale.

It's completely a matter of personal preference, but weight is such a skewed measure of fitness and progress. Definitely let the clothes do the talking for you


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 6, 2006)

I finally was able to get my butt back to the gym last night. My work schedule is on track for this month so I can go back to my M-W-F workouts. I've been really stressed due to traveling and working two jobs and most recently (last week) getting a puppy. So I have alot on my plate right now and I think it's streched me to thin. But I'm feeling better as things get more organized. So last night I did a light workout, only 15 minutes cardio and bicepts, tricepts and situps. I feel good. It felt good to get back in the gym and look forward to getting back on track!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 7, 2006)

and I weighed myself at publix today and the scale said 135lbs.
cool.

I'm off to the gym now!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 11, 2006)

I bought a pair of bermuda shorts in size 8 last night from target!!!!!!!!!!

So stoked!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 24, 2006)

It's been some time since I posted in this thread so I thought I'd update for all interested:

It's been some time since I've worked out, like 2 weeks. I've been super busy with working 60+ hours a week that on my free time i can't even think about the gym! But I have still been eating good and I think the fact that I got a puppy and I take her for multiple walks a day has helped at least maintain my weight! It's been about once a week i get to the gym, sometimes twice but I look forward to getting back on schedule. I'm still at 135lb. which is better then the 140something I started at!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 12, 2007)

It's been quite some time since I've posted here...but I went to the Dr. today and I weighed in at 128!!
So I'm pretty stoked about that!!


----------

